# What breed is our cockerel?



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone care to guess what breed our cockerel is?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Another look.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's some sort of game fowl but I don't know what kind.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

It could be Siamese or Burmese Game but it's more likely to be a cross between some game breed and what we call village chickens here. Hopefully he's the father to some of our unhatched eggs, but he has a handsome and much larger rival belonging to one of our neighbours.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that his rival? 

When it comes to game fowl in other countries most of the time we can't identify the particular breed here in the states. What we have is few and far between.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, that’s a neighbour’s cockerel. He looks a bit like a Javanese red jungle fowl, except he doesn’t have white ears. I’ve kept chickens on and off for many years but I’ve just started here and I don’t know much about the local breeds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ha, then you could be a could resource for teaching us about the different birds there. 

If the neighbor's bird is still young the ears may not have developed their color yet. Or as you suspect it's a mix.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

This is the father of our second batch. We called him David (St. Hubbins/Coverdale). He's no longer around, probably sold or eaten.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

And this is the dad of our first batch. My wife thinks he's Siamese Game.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Those are some handsome Gamefowl, perhaps you can teach us about some of your local breeds and the Jungle fowl crosses.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dad of the second batch was a good looking bird.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Dad of the second batch was a good looking bird.


We thought he looked ridiculous, like a washed-up, has-been rocker from the early 80s. Hence our nickname David St Hubbins (of Spinal Tap fame).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL The one thing about game bird roosters, they make a statement in their plumage. And I don't think I know of any that are aggressive to humans.


----------

